# The ultimate summer body clip



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, cool!! LOL. That is adorable.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

that is SOOOOOOOO COOOOL!!!!!!!! thansk for sharing.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

****! Man, I wish Java got a fluffy winter coat, I would totally clip him that way! Da*n buckskin gene, he stays short-haired.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

That is pretty much AWSOME!! i want to do that!


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

aww the poor horse he look so embarrassed :]


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

hilarious!!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats is soo cool! I could do that to comanche. He gets so wooly in the winter!


----------

